# Barbara D'Urso via dalla domenica pomeriggio di Canale 5



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2021)

Una notizia "storica" per quanto riguarda i palinsesti Mediaset. *Chiude *ufficialmente *Domenica Live *di *Barbara D'Urso *su *Canale 5*. A dare la notizia Dagospia, con un articolo di Giuseppe Candela. 

Alla motivazione di tale scelta, così come per Live-Non è la D'Urso, è il crollo di ascolti della trasmissione pomeridiana del dì di festa che, recentemente, complice la cancellazione del già citato Live, è ritornata ad andare di nuovo in onda nel pomeriggio post-prandiale tornando a sfidare Domenica in di Mara Venier su Rai 1. 

Gli *ascolti*, però, sono stati *flop *con uno share che viaggia tra il 10% ed il 12% di share, sotto i due milioni di spettatori ed ha sempre perso nettamente la gara dell'auditel contro la Venier ed anche contro Francesca Fialdini ed il suo "Da Noi...A Ruota Libera".

Sempre secondo Dagospia, Mediaset sta mettendosi al lavoro su quali volti puntare per la domenica pomeriggio l'anno prossimo. Come avvenuto altre volte, l'azienda di Cologno Monzese per non ammettere l'ennesimo flop di Barbara D'Urso giustificherà questa nuova chiusura, dopo quella di Live-Non è la D'Urso, parlando di "nuovi progetti" per la conduttrice napoletana.

*Aggiornamenti:

TvBlog smentisce Dagospia e rivela che Barbara D'Urso sarà presente anche la prossima stagione, con Domenica Live (ignoto l'orario di messa in onda e se sfiderà la Venier o solamente la Fialdini partendo più tardi), e non si esclude un ritorno di Live-Non è la D'Urso la domenica in prima serata.
*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2329496 ha scritto:


> Una notizia "storica" per quanto riguarda i palinsesti Mediaset. *Chiude *ufficialmente *Domenica Live *di *Barbara D'Urso *su *Canale 5*. A dare la notizia Dagospia, con un articolo di Giuseppe Candela.
> 
> Alla motivazione di tale scelta, così come per Live-Non è la D'Urso, è il crollo di ascolti della trasmissione pomeridiana del dì di festa che, recentemente, complice la cancellazione del già citato Live, è ritornata ad andare di nuovo in onda nel pomeriggio post-prandiale tornando a sfidare Domenica in di Mara Venier su Rai 1.
> 
> ...


Chissà chi altro aborto metteranno al suo posto. Signorini candidato numero uno, sicuro!


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2329497 ha scritto:


> Chissà chi altro aborto metteranno al suo posto. Signorini candidato numero uno, sicuro!



Metteranno Zorzi, tanto già adesso è come il prezzemolo, dappertutto.
Meno passera più "passerotti".


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2329506 ha scritto:


> Metteranno Zorzi, tanto già adesso è come il prezzemolo, dappertutto.
> Meno passera più "passerotti".


Mammamia, che schifo. Comunque di Signorini alla domenica pomeriggio si parlava già l'anno scorso, si dice che ormai sia il pupillo di Piersilvio Berlusconi, quindi è probabile. Mentre Davide Maggio un mese fa parlava di Elisa Isoardi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2329506 ha scritto:


> Metteranno Zorzi, tanto già adesso è come il prezzemolo, dappertutto.
> Meno passera più "passerotti".



lo stavo dicendo io. na roba inascoltabile.
tra lui, luxuria, malgioglio, maionchi e cuochi vari è la vera discarica.


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2329519 ha scritto:


> lo stavo dicendo io. na roba inascoltabile.
> tra lui, luxuria, malgioglio, maionchi e cuochi vari è la vera discarica.



E' la nuova era della tv, dove c'è la passera c'è anche il passerotto, tv trash al 100%.
Non so negli altri paesi ma in Italia il fenomeno del gay divo della tv e dei social è un fenomeno reale da tantissimi anni, con l'avvento dei social e della tv che ha come punto di riferimento un pubblico social il tutto è degenerato nel giro di pochissimo tempo.
Cancel culture pure qui da noi, oserei dire.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2329497 ha scritto:


> Chissà chi altro aborto metteranno al suo posto. Signorini candidato numero uno, sicuro!




Dopo il flop dell'ultimo gf e l'annuncio sguaiato delle persone morte che fece ai concorrenti di quello scempio, dove invece di annunciare la morte di persone sembrava stesse annunciando i vincitori della lotteria, qualunque altro sarebbe stato messo in un angolo. Invece questo avrà pure un avanzamento di carriera. Boh.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2329519 ha scritto:


> lo stavo dicendo io. na roba inascoltabile.
> tra lui, luxuria, malgioglio, maionchi e cuochi vari è la vera discarica.



Meglio che questa gente se ne stia nella vecchia tv, altrimenti inizieremmo a ritrovarceli negli show Netflix e Prime Video


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2329496 ha scritto:


> Una notizia "storica" per quanto riguarda i palinsesti Mediaset. *Chiude *ufficialmente *Domenica Live *di *Barbara D'Urso *su *Canale 5*. A dare la notizia Dagospia, con un articolo di Giuseppe Candela.
> 
> Alla motivazione di tale scelta, così come per Live-Non è la D'Urso, è il crollo di ascolti della trasmissione pomeridiana del dì di festa che, recentemente, complice la cancellazione del già citato Live, è ritornata ad andare di nuovo in onda nel pomeriggio post-prandiale tornando a sfidare Domenica in di Mara Venier su Rai 1.
> 
> ...



Mediaset mi piace per i talk politici su rete 4, il resto è immondizia a parte il solito Bonolis.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2021)

*TvBlog smentisce Dagospia e rivela che Barbara D'Urso sarà presente anche la prossima stagione, con Domenica Live (ignoto l'orario di messa in onda e se sfiderà la Venier o solamente la Fialdini partendo più tardi), e non si esclude un ritorno di Live-Non è la D'Urso la domenica in prima serata.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2021)

*Oggi Barbara D'Urso, chiudendo l'ultima puntata di Domenica Live, ha affermato: "Ci vediamo nella prossima stagione di Canale 5 con Pomeriggio 5 e cose nuove" senza citare il programma domenicale. Una conferma, indiretta, della sua cancellazione. *


----------

